# Peachy Neutrals-Arena, Woodwinked, Embark



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi all-I did this tute with a few of my fave neutral colours-I like this look for work or going out on the weekend. Hope you enjoy!

Items used:
*Mac paint pot in Bare Study
*Mac Vanilla pigment
*Mac Arena e/s
*Mac Woodwinked e/s
*Mac Embark e/s
*Stila Kajal e/l
*Diorshow Blackout mascara

Star with a clean, fresh eye-here is mine eek!







Apply a base to the entire surface of the lid. Make sure you cover from the lashline right up to the brown, with a thin even coat of base. I have used * Mac Bare Study Paint Pot * applied with my finger by gentle dabbing the product over the lid. 











Next apply * Mac Arena Eyeshadow * all over the lid. Don't worry too much about your edges at this stage, as you will be blending other colours into it. Also don't go right into the inner corner, as we will need that space later. Take the colour up to the crease, and ensure that you don't have any gaps at the lashline.






Next apply * Mac Vanilla pigment * onto the brow bone, blending into * Mac Arena *. 





Take a little extra pigment and blend into the inner corner of your eye. Wipe any excess under the eye with a tissue or cotton pad, as this can make the eyes look crepey and lined.






Add * Mac Woodwinked * to the outer corner of your lid and up into your crease, blending into both * Arena * and * Vanilla *






Take a 'bullet' brush (or contouring brush) and apply some * Mac Embark eyeshadow * To the very outer corner of your eye. Smudge just a little onto the outer 1/3 of your lower lashline. 






Apply * Stila Kajal Liner in Tiger's Eyes * to your inner lower lashline and waterliner, and your upper lashline. Blend gently with your finger.











Add mascara, I used * Diorshow Blackout * which is fabulous!






Simply add some blush and gloss, then you're ready to go! Mwah xx


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Apr 3, 2008)

Very pretty!  You look great.  I'm going to 'steal' this combination if you don't mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

KK


----------



## ilovecheese (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome! You are very gorgeous..I love your blush


----------



## Jot (Apr 3, 2008)

really pretty. great tut x


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Apr 3, 2008)

so simple and great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



good job .
i want that stila's kajal so bad but there's no stila here......


----------



## anaibb (Apr 3, 2008)

So great!


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 3, 2008)

great tut


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angel Of Moon* 

 
_so simple and great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



good job .
i want that stila's kajal so bad but there's no stila here...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's a shame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too Faced Foiled Liners are nice and soft for a similar effect, or you could try Clinique cream shaper in Chocolate Lustre-which is my other go-to brown liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 3, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## n_c (Apr 3, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 5, 2008)

absolutely beautiful look!!!


----------



## az* (Apr 5, 2008)

This is stunning!!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Apr 5, 2008)

This is simple yet gorgeous! Can you please tell me what you used on the lips? TIA


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duch3ss25* 

 
_This is simple yet gorgeous! Can you please tell me what you used on the lips? TIA_

 
Sure, I used:
*The Body Shop ‘Beech’ lip liner
*Mac ‘Hug Me’ lipstick
*YSL Golden Gloss in #2

These are my go-to lip products, especially Hug Me-i love it!


----------



## jmac68 (Apr 5, 2008)

I love it! I am trying it today. Do you think Teddy would be an acceptable substitute for the liner?


----------



## delidee32 (Apr 5, 2008)

So soft and pretty, thanks for sharing


----------



## Taj (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks for the tut. Its easy to follow !!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmac68* 

 
_I love it! I am trying it today. Do you think Teddy would be an acceptable substitute for the liner?_

 
To bed honest I've never used Teddy before, but judging by the description on the Mac website i think it would work fine. Any deep bronzey-brown would work with these colour.

Thanks for everyones lovely comments


----------



## prettyeagle (Apr 6, 2008)

you look amazing! love your cheek colour too


----------



## Trace (Apr 6, 2008)

That is really pretty!  I love your lip color as well.  Very nice - very well done!!
Trace'


----------



## Trace (Apr 6, 2008)

That is really pretty! I love your lip color as well. Very nice - very well done!!
Trace'


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 7, 2008)

Gorgoues!  Thanks again for all of your wonderful tutorials!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 7, 2008)

pretty! love your earrings!


----------



## Navessa (Apr 7, 2008)

that is lovely - love the shades.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 8, 2008)

Lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Perfect for school or work!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 8, 2008)

pretty!! thanks!


----------



## breathless (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks for the tut!


----------



## eenerkwak (Apr 27, 2008)

wow you look so pretty!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Apr 28, 2008)

Very fresh and clean!


----------



## CallMeKat (Aug 6, 2008)

wow, you're really great with these natural looks, so beautiful!


----------



## themarymac (Aug 7, 2008)

Very pretty, thank you for the tut, I am gonna give it a go for work.


----------



## LOLO-QTR (Aug 7, 2008)

u look very beautiful 
i love the blush color on u


----------



## frocher (Aug 7, 2008)

Loving the look.  You have gorgeous skin.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 14, 2008)

really pretty


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Aug 14, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## samshabeby (Aug 15, 2008)

Very Pretty, I am going to give this a go tomorrow. Thanks for the great ideas.


----------



## ceci (Aug 17, 2008)

You look gorgeous!! Thank you for this amazing tut!!


----------

